# More disturbing news



## squatting dog (Jun 14, 2021)

Never seems to end. Now I know why several studies showed the hydroychloroquine didn't work as a covid cure.   

New York doctor (Dr. Vladimir Zelenko, MD) has treated 2,200 Covid-19 patients. He’s had a success rate of 100% for low-risk patients…and a success rate of 99.3% for high-risk patients from using Hydroxychloroquine, zinc sulfate, plus Z Pak antibiotic. He has named it “the Zelenko Protocol.” It’s the synergy that works. Without zinc and Z Pak, the drug hydroxychloroquine doesn’t work as effectively.

The other key to success is to use this 3-part protocol within five days of symptoms appearing. It has to be used early, before the patient winds up in the ICU. That’s why several studies of Hydroxychloroquine have failed. They never used zinc sulfate and they started the protocol too late.

Only two out of 2200 of Dr Zelenko’s patients died. Of those two, one already had cancer. The other was very old and already very ill with Covid-19 before using the protocol. By that time, it’s almost always too late.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 21, 2021)

My doctor (top 20 medical school grad) is still using it with great results if started in the first few days of illness. He's added prednisone to the mix.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 21, 2021)

He's a quack.  His own community kicked him out for spreading misinformation.

".......community leaders accused the doctor of spreading misinformation about the rate of coronavirus infection in Kiryas Joel, prompting discrimination against residents, according to The Times of Israel.

Zelenko is also being investigated by a Baltimore federal prosecutor over his inaccurate claim that a study of the drugs he touted had won FDA approval"
https://nypost.com/2020/05/21/doctor-who-promoted-covid-cocktail-leaves-jewish-community/


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 21, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Zelenko is also being investigated by a Baltimore federal prosecutor over his inaccurate claim that a study of the drugs he touted had won FDA approval"
> https://nypost.com/2020/05/21/doctor-who-promoted-covid-cocktail-leaves-jewish-community/



Wow.  He should be and charged if so.  My internist tells everyone it isn't approved.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 21, 2021)

Here's a retrospective study that looked at early treatment with hydroxychloroquine that showed a 10% reduction in hospitalizations.

Hydroxychloroquine in the treatment of outpatients with mildly symptomatic COVID-19: a multi-center observational study


.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 21, 2021)

The Powers That Be are also squelching, vilifying, discounting, denigrating, blocking, and otherwise poo-pooing the use of Ivermectin, which has been proven in multiple studies at this point, several of them peer-reviewed, to be extremely effective not only as a successful treatment for covid when caught early, but also as a *preventive* treatment. 

The cost of a full-course treatment (12 to 15 doses) is around $30. Maybe that's the issue.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jul 21, 2021)

Prednisone is nothing to fool around with indiscriminately. A strong steroid that will give a big boost of fake energy, increased appetite, anxiety and increase in mood swings. Spouse is currently finishing up the "weaning off" of prednisone after an attack of inflammatory dermatitis. 

NOT a drug that one should take and then just stop taking. It's a 20-day course of gradually reducing the dosage.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 21, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> The cost of a full-course treatment (12 to 15 doses) is around $30. Maybe that's the issue.



Same with hydroychloroquine though it's long been known to be an antiviral and that zinc is an ionophore that facilitates its entry into viral cells.  You can select dates before Covid-19 and find promising studies ...even with the 2002 SARS coronavirus.


----------

